# Riding on bitumen



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

is bitumen like concrete (cement) I'm confused....


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

i guess bitumen is like concrete... its what roads are made out of. I think its also called 'tarmac' but not 100% sure.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I was told that you shouldn't go faster than a walk on concrete because it is hard and doesn't absorb impact and anything faster than the walk has too much impact and puts too much shock and stress on the horses legs.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well it depends on if ur horse has shoes. does ur horse have shoes or is it barefoot?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think tarmac (which is like asphalt) is a more cushioned surface and bitumen is harder.

In either case it can jar a horse's joints particularly at any gait faster then a walk. What many riders who have to use the roads extensively do is to have pads put on under their horse's shoes. What they also do is have borium welded on their shoes for traction.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd only stay at a walk if it's harder than concrete.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i've always been told not to go faster then a trot on roads, which is what i do and i have never had any problems. I think as long as she is fit enough it will be fine


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yes, i go no faster than a trot on such roads but I try to walk whenever on bitumen roads unless the road is really long and it will take me aggeeess to get to the end! 

someone asked me if she was shod or barefoot. She's shod in front but not behind.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't like riding on bitchumen incase of the horse slipping, and the leg jarring..
but I'd say if your worried about it, trot on the grassy verges and walk the rest


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

as long as ur horses back feet are strong and the front are shod i think trotting would be fine bc most of the horses weight is carried on the front feet and the shoes will absorb almost all of the shock but i wouldnt go any faster than a trot just bc if u ask them to canter it puts more pressure on the back feet


----------

